
Ask HN: How much would you pay for a code review? - jmstfv
Let&#x27;s say you have a side project and want to get your code reviewed. What is the maximum amount you are willing to pay for getting your code reviewed? What is the minimum amount you would like to receive to review someone&#x27;s code?
======
gamechangr
zero-sadly...

So many people would review it for free. If you're experienced, you would ask
those you trust. If you're new, go to a MeetUP.

There are too many SR devs available to mentor.

------
avoidwork
zero. i could get an opinion anywhere; if i want a peer review i'll make sure
to ask someone i think would have a relevant opinion.

------
Cozumel
What guarantee is there you wouldn't just take the code for yourself?

